# Neve Elvas - 10 Janeiro 2010



## actioman (18 Jan 2010 às 16:20)

Olá companheiros. 

Após 23 anos, desde a última queda de neve com algum significado, eis que finalmente o branco elemento regressou!! Fazendo o gosto de miúdos e graúdos .
O certo é que é um fenómeno tão belo e tão raro nestas bandas, que quando aparece, a alegria instala-se nos elvenses e ainda que por um dia, todos somos crianças de novo. 
Ainda como curiosidade, fez precisamente no dia 10 de Janeiro, um ano que tinha nevado por cá com acumulação residual (ver post com a foto-reportagem). Sendo que numa freguesia rural (São Vicente) a cerca de 11 Km a Norte de Elvas, ainda nevou com uma acumulação na ordem dos 3cm em 2009 e desta vez alcançaram praticamente os 10cm. 
Foi sem dúvida alguma um dia memorável para a meteorologia, que novamente nos voltou a surpreender, pois embora existisse a possibilidade de haver algumas surpresas, o facto de se vir a concretizar é sempre algo completamente diferente. Na minha opinião o factor vento foi decisivo. E enquanto esteve de Este a neve foi uma constante, (lá caiu em descrédito o velho ditado popular "De Espanha nem bons ventos, nem bons casamentos"  ).

Mas vamos aos factos;
Estas foram as previsões do IM. Praticamente certinhas 

Previsão Descritiva:






Previsão Significativa:





Aviso Meteorológico:






A noite foi de facto de euforia, não posso negar , tentei deitar-me cedo para cedo erguer, mas de quando em vez lá acordava para espreitar a temperatura . 
Estes foram os meus extremos:
Temp. mínima: *-0,1ºC* às 00h
Temp. Máxima: *2,9ºC* pelas 11:54h

Os registos oficiais da EMA do IM foram os seguintes:

Temp. mínima: *0,3ºC* (pelas 03h e pelas 16h)
Temp.Máxima: *3,2ºC* (12H)






Como se pode ver foi uma máxima digna de registo! 


Aqui ficam igualmente os gráficos do nosso IM com as restantes variáveis:

Precipitação Acumulada:






Uns 6 a 7 mm de neve. 
Começou por caírem alguns flocos por volta das 08:30h. E repetiu-se o fenómeno durante amanhã, por diversas vezes, sendo que no final de cada episódio a precipitação tendia a ser água-neve, freezing rain ou mesmo só água. Só após a passagem do pré-frontal e com a mudança definitiva do vento, até então variável, para o quadrante Leste é que a neve se tornou mais consistente, coincidindo com a passagem da frente, isto pelas 12:30h aproximadamente. O que levou a acumular com facilidade em todas as superfícies, notando-se que nas cotas mais altas (acima dos 280/300m) e na zona Norte da cidade, a neve acumulou mais. Nevou toda a tarde de forma praticamente constante e com períodos de grande intensidade até cerca das 17h. A partir das 20h começou a água-neve e só mesmo água, derretendo praticamente toda a neve acumulada . Não tivesse sido assim e na 2ªfeira seria um dia com uma paisagem bem diferente do habitual. Foi esta a grande diferença entre o Alto Alentejo e a Beira Baixa, nomeadamente Castelo Branco. Se aqui durante a noite tivesse sido igualmente precipitação em forma de neve, teríamos chegado aos 10 cm sem problema algum .


Humidade Relativa:







Intensidade do Vento (pena que estes gráficos não indiquem a direcção):







Pressão Atmosférica de Portalegre, sempre em curva descendente:







Aqui ficam igualmente a *Reflectividade* pelos radares do IM:







A *Precipitação Acumulada* (note-se que pelas 16h aparece uma mancha de precipitação intensa a norte de Elvas, talvez a isso se tenha devido as maiores acumulações em S. Vicente, Arronches e Campo Maior, onde inclusive chegaram a existir cortes ao trânsito em 2 estradas nesta área):







E a *Animação de Satélite* entre as 03h e as 18h do dia 10/01/2010:







Após os dados, vamos agora às imagens :


Amanhecia assim:







E após um tempinho, a espreitar pela janela e a consultar as imagens do radar (acho que pela precipitação ser em forma de neve o radar mostrou muitos ecos falsos ), que pareceu um século, lá vi flutuarem os tão desejados e sonhados flocos! Não eram em grande quantidade, mas foram um regalo para os sentidos! 







Depois parou e lá voltou a impaciência a dominar o tempo de espera. Voltou a nevar e ora tinha flocos ora freezing rain (as tais gotinhas de gelo que nos regalaram a vista com imagens vindas durante o mês de Dezembro passado da Guarda, Bragança e mais uns quantos locais do Norte e Centro do nosso país), resolvi então ir ao seu encalço, pois não queria perder um só local com a dita da neve a cair como cenário de fundo.











No entanto ao ver que não estava a acumular e que o pré-frontal, onde depositei alguma esperança (pois a temperatura estaria mais baixa) estava a ficar aquém das minha expectativas. Decidi ir até à cidade de Portalegre, visto teoricamente ter esta melhores condições para que este dia fosse memorável.
Pelo caminho vi nevar em praticamente toda a viagem, mas sem acumular nada, só já perto da cidade de Portalegre comecei a ver os montes mais elevados a quererem "esbranquiçar" 







E quanto mais me aproximava da cidade mais brancos apareciam os campos.







No entanto ao chegar à cidade (cerca das 12h) a precipitação estava a rarear novamente e só havia vestígios de neve na parte mais alta da cidade. Resolvi pois subir à Serra a ver se por lá o cenário era diferente. Na Senhora da Penha (uma elevação de cerca de 640m já se podia ver o enfarinhado característico de quando a neve começa a acumular):







Pela Serra iam caindo aguaceiros de neve e muito graupel:







Andei sempre na cota dos 550/650m, a neve já fazia a sua presença e começava a acumular um pouco por todos os lados:











Seria de maior felicidade estar na minha terrinha, mas à falta de melhor servia perfeitamente! . A temperatura andou sempre a rondar os 0,6/1ºC.

Mas os relatos de povoações a poucos quilómetros mais a Sul de Elvas, voltavam a indicar que nevava no Alandroal e na Mina do Bugalho. Quase nesse mesmo momento telefonam-me a dizer que nevava intensamente na minha cidade e que estava a acumular. "Ó pernas para que te quero", foi pegar na carripana e fazer-me à estrada! Nem foi necessário andar muitos kms depois da saída de Portalegre para ver que na estrada já se começava a criar a típica "nata translúcida" de quando a neve começa a querer pegar.







E a cada quilómetro uma grande diferença de acumulações, quanto mais perto de Arronches, mais neve acumulada:

















Era um pouco estranho, mas quanto mais ao Sul mais neve havia e a linha do horizonte não enganava, pois as cortinas serradas de neve eram bem visíveis. E ela começava a cair com intensidade:







A estrada começava a não estar para brincadeiras e o pé no travão era algo pouco aconselhado.












Arronches era visível ao longe, já coberta de neve. O cenário em pouco mais de 20kms tinha mudado como da noite para o dia e a queda de neve intensificava-se mais e mais.

















Dou-me então conta do perigo onde estou metido, já tinha avistado um acidente com despiste e o carro começava a patinar nas subidas mais íngremes :







No entanto e perante tamanha beleza apenas me regalava com tão imaculado cenário:







Eu sei que não parece, mas é mesmo o Alentejo! 












Na zona de Santa Eulália (uma freguesia de Concelho de Elvas), a neve era um pouco mais escassa, possivelmente fruto de uma menor altitude (250m aproximadamente). Mas ao aproximar-se de São Vicente (350m) o cenário era já a brancura total.

















Um pormenor de como nevava, parecia ser quase de noite. 

















Chego então à entrada de Elvas e já tudo era branco:







A Auto-Estrada A6, estava neste estado:







E a felicidade tomava completamente conta de mim, acreditem ou não voltei a ser o adolescente que viu nevar com esta intensidade pela última vez em Fevereiro de 1987, dividia-me entre o desfrutar completamente a neve deambulando sem destino debaixo do nevão e o querer registar cada minuto, cada local, que outrora não pude fazer.

Os olivais em tão estranho ambiente e a entrada da cidade:












A ladeira do castelo, vista desde o Rio de Melo. O castelo nem era visível com a intensidade que nevava 







E por fim o Ex-Libris da cidade, o seu imponente Aqueduto da Amoreira num cenário de sonho, mas desta vez era real!!! 

















A zona envolvente do Aqueduto, conhecido popularmente como "Os Arcos das Amoreira":







Esta um pouco mais tétrica, o cemitério de Elvas ao fundo! 







E algumas artérias da cidade:



























E eis as muralhas da cidade (As Fortificações de Elvas são desde Maio de 2009, candidatas a Património Mundial da Humanidade, sendo estas o maior conjunto de Fortificações Abaluartadas do Mundo ):






















Um dos campos de futebol (Campo Patalino) do Estádio Municipal de Elvas, completamente de branco!







O Monumento aos Combatentes do Ultramar:






E aqui a rotunda junto ao Estádio de Atletismo de Elvas:












Avenida de Palmeiras cobertas de neve, um cenário pouco comum!







Bairro da Boa-Fé (o maior bairro da cidade).












O Forte de Nossa Senhora da Graça, outrora cenário de tanta dor e sofrimento para os presos Militares, lá no alto invisível pela neve que caia:







Circular da cidade, junto à Zona do Rio de Melo e Belhó:







Novamente o Aqueduto da Amoreira (que lindo postal ):







Praça D. Sancho II, rei que integrou a cidade de Elvas definitivamente no território português em 1229.







A noite ia lentamente caindo e o relógio que não perdoa avançava imparável. Custava, mas o dia de sonho estava no fim e a precipitação tinha cessado . No entanto a magia da neve sobrepunha-se a tudo!












O Jardim das Laranjeiras estava um espanto:



























E toda a sua área envolvente não lhe ficava atrás:



























A Fonte da Misericórdia engalanada de branco:







Estátua do Rei D. Manuel I, que atribuiu o Foral a Elvas em 1512, sendo esta elevada a cidade em 1513.







Rua da Cadeia (uma das ruas principais no centro da cidade):







O Pelourinho de Elvas:







Aqui o Castelo de Elvas nos seus 324m de altitude (E notei que começou uma pequena invasão de espanhóis à cidade . Por Badajoz Também nevara mas sem acumulação, apenas em carros e alguns telhados).












A vista lá de cima para as fortificações da cidade, em baixo os bairros da Belhó e Raposeira ao fundo.












Antes da chuva estragar tudo, abateu-se o nevoeiro sobre a cidade e ainda deu para registar estas belas imagens das muralhas, agora com nova iluminação:












Registei pois 3 a 6cm de acumulação, dependendo das zonas, na cidade:







Acabo com esta panorâmica do Castelo de Elvas (cliquem para a verem ampliada), que representa bem o cenário completamente diferente que a neve deixou nesta cidade raiana do interior alentejano.






E pronto já está! 

Após este maravilhoso dia, como já referi, veio a chuva moderada e no dia seguinte a neve era residual dentro da cidade, no entanto ainda assim foi a festarola da miudagem nas escolas .

Por volta das 18h (do dia 11/01/2010), na zona de São Vicente ainda havia alguma neve a resistir estoicamente, apesar da chuva durante a noite e parte da madrugada, tal foi a quantidade que por aqui acumulou:











A próxima nevada no género, por estas bandas, será daqui a outros 20 anos. E nessa altura, se fizer parte do mundo dos vivos, já andarei certamente de bengala .

Um abraço comunidade MeteoPT e obrigado por terem pachorra de me lerem até ao fim!


----------



## AnDré (18 Jan 2010 às 16:42)

Que reportagem espectacular!!
E super completa.

Não falta nada actioman!
Está brutal!

E a forma como descreves cada pormenor do dia, faz com que consigamos entrar nele. Brilhante!


----------



## vitamos (18 Jan 2010 às 16:52)

Uma reportagem espectacular! Completíssima e muito bem elaborada


----------



## GARFEL (18 Jan 2010 às 17:04)

não sei se é a melhor
se tem as melhores fotos
se é a mais bonita
se a mais completa
não sei
mas que foi talvez a que mais gostei pelo envolvimento que criaste 
ah isso foi sem duvida
tá MUITO MUITO ALTAMENTE
PARABENS


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jan 2010 às 18:24)

actioman disse:


> A noite foi de facto de euforia, não posso negar , tentei deitar-me cedo para cedo erguer, mas de quando em vez lá acordava para espreitar a temperatura .



Como eu conheço esta sensação 

Belíssima foto reportagem


----------



## MSantos (18 Jan 2010 às 19:57)

Mas que grande reportagem

Parabens


----------



## Dan (18 Jan 2010 às 21:16)

Excelente reportagem


----------



## Z13 (18 Jan 2010 às 21:50)

Belíssimo trabalho de reportagem!!!   


Muitos parabéns!


----------



## Veterano (18 Jan 2010 às 23:28)

Sempre gostei de Elvas e agora, com tão bela e completa reportagem, fico definitivamente rendido...

  Actioman, também não serás por acaso guia-turístico?


----------



## vinc7e (19 Jan 2010 às 00:18)

Palavras pra quê.
Excelente trabalho, mereces o prémio de reportagem do ano aqui no meteoPT


----------



## Vince (19 Jan 2010 às 00:26)

Eventos excepcionais merecem reportagens excepcionais. Para memória futura. Obrigado


----------



## ajrebelo (19 Jan 2010 às 01:49)

Boas

Man que bela reportagem, faltou ai a fotografia dos pés    

Abraços


----------



## actioman (19 Jan 2010 às 21:39)

Obrigado a todos pelas vossas palavras . É realmente uma alegria fazer parte de uma comunidade assim. Acreditem que a cada click do obturador foi uma felicidade redobrada, pois existe em mim uma enorme vontade de partilhar, para que assim fique, como muito bem disse o Vince, "Para memória futura". 



Veterano disse:


> Sempre gostei de Elvas e agora, com tão bela e completa reportagem, fico definitivamente rendido...
> 
> Actioman, também não serás por acaso guia-turístico?



Hehehe! Quem sabe  




ajrebelo disse:


> Boas
> 
> 
> 
> ...




, Fizeste-me rir a sério com a tua perspicaz observação! 

E não é que tenho a dita da foto!  Simplesmente pensei que seria  muito repetitivo da minha parte voltar a incluir semelhante foto na reportagem! Mas ora aqui vai ela! 






E já agora mais duas. Uma da Praça da Republica onde populares fizeram um enorme boneco de neve e a outra do dia seguinte com o dito ainda de pé apesar da chuva que tinha caído.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Jan 2010 às 22:02)

actioman disse:


> E não é que tenho a dita da foto!  Simplesmente pensei que seria  muito repetitivo da minha parte voltar a incluir semelhante foto na reportagem! Mas ora aqui vai ela!



Como já tinha dito num tópico semelhante, retorno a dar os parabéns por esta excelente reportagem. Melhor seria impossível, tal como nos tens habituado.

No entanto, por acaso cada vez que vejo uma reportagem tua também me lembro das fotos aos sapatos. 

Ainda me lembro desse teu 44 biqueira larga, se não estou em erro.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Jan 2010 às 23:10)

Parabéns pela reportagem. Fotografias muito bonitas.


----------



## iceworld (20 Jan 2010 às 01:40)

Parabéns  e obrigado


----------



## Serrano (21 Jan 2010 às 14:08)

O meu pai cumpriu serviço militar em Elvas e diz-me muito bem da cidade, que fica ainda mais vistosa com neve, como se pode apreciar por este belo trabalho fotográfico.


----------



## Minho (26 Jan 2010 às 21:43)

As fotos estão excelentes... 
Eu já vejo o tempo que gasto com as minhas mini-reportagens nem imagino o tempo despendido em tão magnífica reportagem. Mas quem corre por gosto não cansa... né?


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Jan 2010 às 23:32)

Excelente reportagem Actionman. Parabéns, quem me dera fazer uma reportagem dessas de Olhão pintado de branco.


----------

